

Facebook is Fu*#%$ - skyz2hot
http://skylarcraig.blogspot.com/2012/11/facebook-is-fu.html

======
crimsonblack
I agree, FB is not what it used to be and for that very reason, I stopped
using it as one of main ways to keep social.

